# corn eggs day 50 do they look ok?



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

yes my 1st year of eggs and i'm worrying already lol, what should i be looking for in a healty egg? aside from denting before they hatch


----------



## Ben.M (Mar 2, 2008)

they look fine to me


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

ye they loom great, sometimes, you get the worst egg of the lot producing the most heathy baby! just dont chuck any eggs away, you never know...


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

but god the waiting is killing me, i just worry nothing is in them


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have just had an egg hatch that I would have bet money on it being duff.It collapsed weeks ago and now there is a little head poking out.Never give up on eggs.Harry


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

look perfect jo (think thats ur name lol, better be now)


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

:lol2:Their looking fine. Nice healthy eggs. Should hatch in bout week.


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

yep nige tis jo  think my nerves can hold up a week hehe


----------



## michael keeling (May 3, 2008)

i have got some corn eggs in the incubator 
i said that they were all dud coz they were all yellowish and looked exactly like some duds from last year but i left them hopein at least one was ok but all of them look really good now with veins and everythin i hate waitin for eggs to hatch its like tryin to eat a fruit pastel without sucking on it

mike


----------



## wrapped_in_plastic (Feb 25, 2007)

ok have now counted back and am on day 61, should i be worried yet?


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

The eggs look fine!:2thumb:
I had eggs this year hatch at day 72 and most of the others have gone around 63-65 days. It depends on your temps etc but they`ll be hatching soon i`m sure.: victory:


----------



## coolfool (Nov 18, 2007)

*hey*

on ebay you get an egg candler for around 6 quid i have 2 i use them fo my bird eggs beardies they work great might be worth a look good fast delivery to..looks like a pen with flexible head for easier movment..


----------

